# Trying to appraise an old recurve



## nimrod16 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been holding on to an old recurve and was wondering what it is worth today. It's a Ben Pearson Golden Sovereign Mercury Cushion with sight and padded case. It is 70" long with a 36 pound draw and serial number 1058.

Alternatively if anybody knows of an appraisal site...


----------



## nimrod16 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Bump...*

There have been 62 views and nobody can assist me in appraising this bow? Can somebody please help?


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

nimrod16 said:


> There have been 62 views and nobody can assist me in appraising this bow? Can somebody please help?


Contact Archery Guy, I bet he will know,he own a bow museum in Canada.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Pictures would help, but even then, there isn't a "Blue Book" for bows.

Value is what someone will pay and the market is small enough that that varies widely.

One can get a rough idea of value by checking auction sites, but it can take a while to get a valid sample.


----------



## nimrod16 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Thanks for the inputs, guys*



nimrod16 said:


> I've been holding on to an old recurve and was wondering what it is worth today. It's a Ben Pearson Golden Sovereign Mercury Cushion with sight and padded case. It is 70" long with a 36 pound draw and serial number 1058.
> 
> Alternatively if anybody knows of an appraisal site...




I do want to sell this bow. I guess I'll have to put it up on some auction sites and take the best offer.


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

Unless its a bear theres not much market for them,but you may get lucky and find someone looking for one,post it up here and see what you get for offers or ask around on one of the trad sites


----------

